# IT job in Singapore



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Good Morning.

I am from India. I have nearly 11 years work experience - in IT - specifically in SAP - i started my work in SAP PI integration technology, so I have 11 years experience in SAP PI. Now I have updated myself and worked in Hana Cloud Integration. So basically I am an integration consultant/architect in SAP system.

I am thinking of moving to Singapore.

So my questions are - based on my above information, do you think it would be worth taking the risk of moving to Singapore? what is the current status of IT jobs, specially in SAP from integration side - would I be able to secure a job in Singapore? How to start this job search process - is there any visa which i can apply to go to Singapore and search a job there? What salary range should I expect for a job based on my above skill-set in Singapore?

Any ideas please. Thanks for your help.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> ...


Firstly , this is not recruitment forum.

Secondly you don't work in Singapore on ANY visa, you'd have to get your employer to apply for the correct work pass. But. Yes, you can visit Singapore on a social visa, which, as an Indian, you need to apply via any travel agency.

That brings up the third reply: if you did some research here, you will know, the Singapore government has made it difficult to employ foreigners, which is a reverse of past policies 

Plus, the economy is slowing down.

Fot sallary scale. I presume you know how to search in GOOGLE ?


----------



## NgWeiKhang (Jul 13, 2016)

With 11 yrs of experience in IT field you should go for some well reputed company in India itself. I am not aware about the latest rules by the Singapore Govt. for foreign worker. I suggest you to contact with the particular department to know about it. You will get the job in SAP but I am not sure if you will get comfortable salary package as per your expectation.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

NgWeiKhang said:


> With 11 yrs of experience in IT field you should go for some well reputed company in India itself. I am not aware about the latest rules by the Singapore Govt. for foreign worker. I suggest you to contact with the particular department to know about it. You will get the job in SAP but I am not sure if you will get comfortable salary package as per your expectation.


Do you live in Singapore ?

How come you don't know about the restrictions being placed on employing foreigners ?

What department are you talking about ?

Your post has no sense other than building post counts.


----------

